# Entertainment value



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Was at an auction, end of March. Some of the sights are "priceless". Seemed to be a shortage of barbers and dentists in the area........if you know what I mean. Anyhow........removal of purchased items post sale was quite entertaining. "Hell no I'm not making 2 trips."















Stay tuned for the rest of the story........


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Why do I have a feeling this load was not strapped well at all?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Were you down this way ??


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

The fellow buys a 13' gleaner grain head . Goes on first. Next piece is a non running $50 four wheeler. I'm thinking be careful putting it on top of the header reel. Seems he's just getting started.......on goes a gravity box, then some planks, then the running gear. All held down with ......a chain. A giant auction sandwich.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A chain... A.... chain...... should've just left it in the bed.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Reminds me of a few years ago when my folks were at a farm auction checking out a tractor and a couple of young guys bought a quad and put it in the back of a pickup without tying it down. They thought they were "hot stuff" and peeled out of the yard and gunned the truck on the road. The quad popped the tailgate open and suffered greatly. Rolled end over end a few times and broke the front spindles right off. They didn't seem happy picking up the pieces apparently.

Every vehicle has ratchet straps in it here since you never know when you'll need them.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The scary thing is you only need a license to operate a Class C passenger vehicle. I don't remember there ever being any discussion on proper hauling techniques in driver's ed. I think there should be a minimum permitting process for anyone to use a trailer. I've seen way too many 'haulers' that use bungee cords, no tarps, no trailer lights, over drive, etc. My biggest peeve are the ones that can't back a trailer.

While it can be entertaining.... I would like to get my boat in and out of the water sometime today.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Sister and BIL use to have Christmas tree farm (cut your own), before camera phones were popular or I could have some dozy pictures. Don't remember how many customers would put their tree on top of car with the top of tree facing the front. Then proceed to roll down the windows to tie the tree on. Finally, realizing that they had a small problem, they would sometimes crawl through the window even, being doors were tied shut. The mini van folks had to re-tie it seems the door wouldn't close for some reason.

As far as unable to back up a trailer, here was a best one - a guy came back to the Christmas tree patch dragging less than 1/2 a tree He said it seems 1/2 the tree was missing when he got home and didn't mean to back over it, but it was the only way to get out of his driveway. And he wondered if they had a tree replacement guarantee.

I don't think you would ever get your boat in the water, waiting for him to back up a trailer it would seem. Perhaps someone could design a drive thru boat launch for those folks. :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BiIznjFArAd/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BWfarms said:


> The scary thing is you only need a license to operate a Class C passenger vehicle. I don't remember there ever being any discussion on proper hauling techniques in driver's ed. I think there should be a minimum permitting process for anyone to use a trailer. I've seen way too many 'haulers' that use bungee cords, no tarps, no trailer lights, over drive, etc. My biggest peeve are the ones that can't back a trailer.
> 
> While it can be entertaining.... I would like to get my boat in and out of the water sometime today.


Another pet peeve is the 500 lb ratchet straps.Like they are going to do much!Guy was here last yr and they were rotten from age and snapped just tightening them.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The absolute "best" trailer is one borrowed from your brother-in-law!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotta love it...

Motorhomes/RV's are the worst... LOL Saw a smart car pushing a motorhome uphill on SH-31 in Indiana coming up from Indy the other day (by how slow he was driving, the smart car MUST have been pushing it up hill... LOL

Years ago, my wife and I chaperoned a band trip when my sister was a band director-- we went to Florida to rat land... (Disney world). Anyway, we didn't even get out of Houston and of course got stuck in the bus in an hour long traffic jam... glad I wasn't driving. We FINALLY ease through and see the problem-- some shmuck had his big diesel pickup pulling his 30 foot extra-high fifth wheel camper trailer with the 15 foot speedboat and trailer coupled behind the trailer... only thing was, he didn't secure his boat properly to the trailer... it evidently had started sliding off the back of the trailer and evidently he must have been dragging the motor and keel of the boat on the road for a LONG time, because it was ground up to the transom and the motor was half ground away by the time he stopped... with the boat STILL half off the back of the trailer flat on the road... He couldn't see a thing and had probably set the cruise and cranked up the radio and just hauled @ss...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Think it is another forum some has this as their tagline or about this wording.

Just as you make it fool proof, they improve the fool. As Jesus said about the poor you will always have them among you.


----------

